# Examples of plugin development beyond SDK



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm a bit bored and thinking of doing a plugin for lightoom.  I have the SDK, it has some examples.

But are there web sites which have better or more extensive examples which might be useful to review to learn?

Or other resources beyond the SDK?  

Note I can find some Lua information, I'm not looking so much for information on the language, but examples of how to do other things, in particular image access (for example, I want to calculate a checksom on existing images, such as MD5 perhaps, and have found no good examples along those lines).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2013)

Have a look round the SDK forum http://forums.adobe.com/community/lightroom/lightroom_sdk


----------

